# Pas de trace dans 'messages envoyés"!



## jamy4x4 (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce matin j'ai envoyé plusieurs messages via Mail et je les retrouve dans "messages envoyés" sauf un qui ne s'y trouve pas. 
Ce n'est pas un message important donc pas de problème mais je me dis que cela pourrait arriver avec un message plus important et comme il vaut mieux prévenir que guérir .
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le cas et pourrait m'expliquer comment pallier à ce problème?
D'avance grand merci et bon dimanche.
Jamy


----------



## Fìx (29 Avril 2012)

T'as regardé dans "Boîte d'envoi"? 





(c'est ici que sont stockés les mails en partance, mais restés pour une raison X [problème temporaire de connexion, de smtp, etc...])


----------



## jamy4x4 (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma boite d'envoi n'est plus visible et dans les messages envoyés je retrouve les messages envoyés avant et messages envoyés après.

Donc le mystère reste entier.
Bonne journée

Jamy


----------



## jamy4x4 (1 Mai 2012)

Je viens de remarquer que lors d'envoi de messages, c'est sur "messages envoyés" que se trouve le "sablier" et que "boite d'envoi" n'apparait plus. 
Bonne fin de journée à tous


----------



## r e m y (1 Mai 2012)

C'est la même chose chez moi. Je n'ai pas de "boite d'envoi" mais juste "messages envoyés" et la "roue crantée qui tourne" en face de "messages envoyés" quand j'envoie un mail.

J'ia l'impression que ça a toujours été comme ça


----------



## jamy4x4 (2 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est la même chose chez moi. Je n'ai pas de "boite d'envoi" mais juste "messages envoyés" et la "roue crantée qui tourne" en face de "messages envoyés" quand j'envoie un mail.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que ça a toujours été comme ça



Bonjour,

Moi je suis certain que j'avais "boite d'envoi" quand un message était entrain d'être envoyé et à ce moment-là  "messages envoyés" était invisible.

Bonne journée


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de tester sur Lion.
Lorsque tu envoies un message le "sablier" tourne en face de "Messages envoyés", si pour une raison ou une autre après avoir cliqué sur "Envoyer" le message n'est pas expédié, celui-ci est alors rangé dans la "Boite d'envoi" qui apparait pour cette occasion sous la ligne "Boites de réception" et reste visible jusqu'à ce que le message soit expédié (par exemple au prochain lancement de Mail), une fois que le message a été envoyé, la "Boite d'envoi" reste vide mais présente.
Lorsque tu quittes Mail la "Boite d'envoi" disparait ""en principe"",  parfois il faut quitter/relancer Mail plusieurs fois X2 (peut-être faut-il un laps de temps minimum ?)


----------



## jamy4x4 (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
Bonne après-midi


----------

